# The 12th Annual Great Lakes FrightFest -June 1-3, 2012



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 19, 2007)

The 12th Annual Great Lakes FrightFest is *only* 23 days away....

I would like to take this opportunity to invite everyone to join us 
June 1-3 at Totem Pole Campground in Petersburg, Michigan. 
Nine miles north of the Michigan/Ohio state line. Come and play, 
meet and greet with other haunters and their families! Free classes, 
activities for the kids, can food drive, door prizes and much - much more!!!

Some updated announcements&#8230;.

You must "Pre-Register" at our website to attend.
While you're registering, please also sign up for your donation to the meals
(yes that is how we feed everyone) and don't forget your dish for Saturday 
night Pot Luck!!!

To make your camping reservations, you must contact Totem Pole Park campground! 
@ 734-279-2110. As the campground fills, we may need to share sites! If you need/want to share a site - Post to the message board, under the topic "Campground" - "If we fill the Campground &#8230; (sharing sites)". 
Camping not your thing? Local Hotels are also listed on website.

For anyone who wishes to stay at the campground - and want to rent trailers &#8230;.
We are talking to a couple of companies for the best deal - Please watch for further
announcements on the Message board.

Here are some of our 2012 highlights:

Haunters Against Hunger Haunted House News:
Out of 18 areas/rooms we ONLY have 2 small rooms (10x10) or one
large room 10x20 available! So if you want a room to haunt, you'll need to 
contact me ASAP. Your Design---- Your Props--- Your Room--- Your Scares--- 
to be shared with the rest of the campground!

Can Food Drive: Once again we will donate to St Anne's Parish - Food Bank
and Monroe Country Humane Society . Please help us surpass last year with 
your donations of food and Pet Food! Don't forget to bring can goods!!

Kostumes 4 Kids & Kostumes 4 Kritters Program - please bring new & gently used costumes and sealed makeup. The costumes and supplies donated will benefit one of the elementary schools in Harper Woods, Michigan. The goal is to first meet the needs of one class room. As we continue to grow, we plan to reach out to more class rooms. The costumes for pets will be donated to the Monroe County Humane Society - for their pet adoption program.

Special Invitation: June 1st, Friday Night - Field Trip to Scott's Castle
We were there in 2005 and seen a real castle being built! Scott and his family
actually live there and he has assured me a lot more has been added. He will open his "home" and take us on a tour! We will caravan to the castle due to limited parking. Cost: a donation per person to the Castle
See the 2005 pictures on our website: http://glff1.dotphoto.com/CPViewAlbum.asp?AID=6517975&IID=258427227&Page=1
http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/images/Scott's Castle2.JPG

Raffles: Watch for our announcement of some of the Great Raffle items we have
received!!! 100% of the Proceeds will go to our two charities!!!!

We are in the process of finalizing our Classes, Demos, Make N Takes and Children's Program, here are some of the confirmed classes!!!

CLASSES for 2012

Saturday CLASSES:
Hot Wire Foam Demo - Rob Beech
Floating Spectrum Demo - Bob V.
Growing GIANT Pumpkins - Joe Sheldon
Fire Safety / Extinguishers & Electrical Safety - Brian Pennell & Dave Doxey
Eerie Cupcakes Demo - Kristin Wal
Zipper face Makeup Effect- Deanna Roberts & Jason Ervin
Tandy Leather Mask Intro - Randy Pope, manager of Tandy Leather.
Toby Wrolson - Subject Pending
Monster Mud Demo - Randy Goddard
Rex Hamelton - Actors Class - Pending

SUNDAY CLASSES:
Tombstone Anchoring System - Bob Vailliencourt
Latex & chicken wire corpsing demo- Wally Wojociechowski
Poseable Blow Skelly - Ginny Henry

MAKE n TAKES:

Saturday Make N Takes:
2nd in the series - Crossing Sign - Lisa Carmer Cost TBA
Bead Crafting class - Carol Harlow 2 classes -10 people each and cost will be 8.00 per person. Very cool bracelets - really detailed. All supplies included,
Tandy Leather Mask - Randy Pope, $15.00 (includes scissors and a 20" square piece of leather)
Day of the Dead Skulls - Paula Doyle, Cost 10.00 (includes premade skull & supplies) 
Halloween Tie Dye - Karen Murphy Cost 1.00 & Bring a White Tee shirt
or white sweatshirt

CRAFT for TEENS: TBA

Sunday Make N Takes:
Zombie Clothes - Karen Murphy Cost 1.00 Bring a piece of clothing
Beading - Carol Harlow - Possible another class offered
Build a solar powered gravestone light. - Robert Beech -Up to 10 people, cost 
per person - $5.00.

As Always we will have GLFF Tee Shirts and Sweat Shirts on hand to sell!!
To see the 2012 Design: http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/souvenirs.html

****Lots more events are in the works! These will be announced as soon as they are confirmed!

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me or go to the website and/or 
message board at http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com

** The Message Board will have the latest information posted**
Hope you'll be able to join us!!!

Your hosts, 
KkrazyKkaren & KK's Keeper (Brian)


----------



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 19, 2007)

GLFF UPDATES 5.25.12

Hi Guys!

Here is our latest update:

Please register with us at www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com if you plan to attend - even if it is for Only one day! If you plan to stay at the campground be sure to RSVP with them ahead of time.

Froggy Fog will sponsor The Fog OFF
They will provide everyone who is involved with the Fog Off, juice for their machine!
We will raffle a couple of gallons off (proceeds to the charities).
This year they will be sending a rep from their company. Many of you know Scott Tater Lynd, as he is welcomed in the Froggy Fog family. Scott will be selling fog juice and 
lots of other goodies! Plus Froggy Fog is sending out one of their Biggest Foggers to show what they can do! ****BRING YOUR FOGGERS

Scott's Castle Field Trip - We will caravan from the campground around 6:30 pm on Friday. It is about a 20 minute drive. Please leave a donation for Scott at the Castle.

The Monroe County Humane Society has requested the following items they are in need of: Dog / Cat food (Purina or Science Diet is better for sick or injured animals), Cat litter is always welcomed. We are also doing a Kostome 4 Kritters drive. We are excepting new or gently used pet costumes. The Humane Society can use these costumes when they run their adoption programs.

Saturday night's entertainment - Ring of Steel http://www.ringofsteel.org
They are an Action Theatre & Stunt Troupe. So if you are entertained by Stunts, Swordplay, Fire & Special Effects - You are gonna love these guys!

Please sign up for Make N Takes at the GLFF Message Board.

Skeleton and More - Harvey Skeleton will be making his debut at GLFF.

There will be a Teens' Make N Take this year - a really cool skull / bleached tee shirt
There will be tee shirts for sale or bring a black tee shirt!
The cost of this make n take is $3.00 to be paid at time of class.

The second in the series Sign Make N Take is going to be a Werewolf Design!
Cost is $5 each - there are 16 available. (She may have 4 "kits" available for purchase)

We have one room left for the Haunted House (10x10) - If you want it please let me know by Sunday!!! We are assembling the Haunted house tent on Monday (Memorial Day)! Work crew is already set for Monday.

We will open registration Friday evening for a couple of hours to help take the load off of Saturday morning.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
~KK


----------

